# Stance Set



## Kirk (Apr 15, 2002)

I was recently taught the stance set, and I didn't have the chance
to take notes as soon as I got home, and I've become uncertain
on the order of the stances.   Lil hep?!

If I remember correctly, and I probably don't ...
Left Neutral bow, cat, twist out to Right Neutral bow, cat stance,
twist back to left neutral bow, left reverse bow, left forward bow,
left neutral, twist out into right neutral bow, right reverse, right
forward, twist out back into left neutral, up to horse, salute, up
to attention, bow.

If this is incorrect, could someone set me straight?


----------



## brentb (Apr 15, 2002)

Kirk

You can check out a bunch of forms/sets and technique instructions at www.kenponet.com.

In the box at the left, click on "the Flame" archive. then in the next window, "Written Curriculums", scroll to the bottom and click on "Forms/Sets"

they have info there

your instructor might teach a variation though

additionally, you might check out Angelo Collados www.kenpohands.com. for more info on forms

take care
Brent


----------



## brentb (Apr 15, 2002)

Kirk

You can check out a bunch of forms/sets and technique instructions at www.kenponet.com.

In the box at the left, click on "the Flame" archive. then in the next window, "Written Curriculums", scroll to the bottom and click on "Forms/Sets"

they have info there

your instructor might teach a variation though

additionally, you might check out Angelo Collados www.kenpohands.com. for more info on forms

take care
Brent


----------



## Kirk (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brentb _
> 
> *Kirk
> You can check out a bunch of forms/sets and technique instructions at www.kenponet.com.
> *



Hmm, found a forms articles link, but no sets


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 15, 2002)

You can try my website.  It may be close to what you learned.  

http://www.kenpo-texas.com

Yours in Kenpo,
Michael B.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks for the links.  So far, Short 1 and  Star Blocking Set were 
the same no matter where I looked.  Didn't realize there were
differences in the Stance Set


----------



## brentb (Apr 16, 2002)

The Angelo Collado site just has forms.

At Kenponet, they have both: 

http://kenponet.tripod.com/curriculum/forms_sets.html


take care
Brent


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 18, 2002)

brentb really *does* look like his avatar. In fact I think he still has that shirt!

just kidding with you brent!


----------



## brentb (Apr 18, 2002)

Ok I'll admit it, Bert and I share the same monobrow, but hopefully, I've still got a little more hair left than he does. 

As for the shirt--I only wish I had that much fashion sense, and owned a shirt like that of my own.


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brentb _
> *As for the shirt--I only wish I had that much fashion sense, and owned a shirt like that of my own.*



You cant fool me. I'm married too. Like your wife would let you out of the house wearing a shirt like that. I know. I've tried!


----------



## brentb (Apr 18, 2002)

hehehe

Actually, I'm not married. I'm still auditioning 'contestants' for that dubious role, so I can wear all the goofy shirts I want.

nana nana na na!

:ladysman: :moon:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 19, 2002)

Not married and wearing funky t-shirts.

Well I never........:rofl: 

" I always wanted to know what you looked like in B l a c k   N y l o nssssssssss!"


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brentb _
> *Actually, I'm not married. I'm still auditioning 'contestants' for that dubious role, so I can wear all the goofy shirts I want.
> nana nana nana!*



Uh... you better get married quick.


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Not married and wearing funky t-shirts.
> Well I never........*



You better stay UNmarried.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *You can try my website.  It may be close to what you learned.
> 
> ...



I appreciate it Mr Billings.  By the way, will you be coming to
the Huk seminar at Mr Abernathy's studio?


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 21, 2002)

I am planning on it as of right now.  Unless something untoward comes up with family, I will be there!!!!

-MB


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 21, 2002)

signature Michael!!
:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *I am planning on it as of right now.  Unless something untoward comes up with family, I will be there!!!!
> 
> -MB *



Would ya mind introducing yourself to me?  I'm pretty sure I'll
be the biggest guy there .... if not, definitely the biggest orange
belt.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 22, 2002)

He'll be the one with the constant smile on his face. 

:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 22, 2002)

I don't know about the smile ... remember, I got married!!! 

Just kidding Julie (If you are reading this.)
-Michael B.


----------



## Seig (Sep 12, 2003)

Stance Set is a Purple Belt set.  Would it not be "logical" for it to be in an earlier belt's curiculuum?


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 12, 2003)

> Stance Set is a Purple Belt set. Would it not be "logical" for it to be in an earlier belt's curiculuum?



Probably would make more sense to have it earlier ... but as I look back at all the material there is to absorb early in the system ... there is a lot of 'stuff' to learn and schedule through the first year or two ... perhaps the stance set got pushed back because of all the 'stuff'.

In my schools curriculum, the kicking set is listed as a requirement to receive an orange belt. However, nobody does this until later in the purple or blue. I do think my instructor moved the stance set up to orange.

Mike


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _*
> Stance Set is a Purple Belt set.  Would it not be "logical" for it to be in an earlier belt's curiculuum?
> *




I think you need to consider the fact that there is a lot of material available.  After a while the yellow Belt could be "front end loaded" with a lot of different basics, kicks, stances, etc., so much that your wouldn't need the next 2 or 3 colored belts.  

The material was "spread out" over the first few belt ranks so as to not saturate the first couple of belts.  There are several areas that could be rearranged but in the end it was a prioritization of material that led to the current format... not to say that it could be re-evaluated in the future.

Another idea is that sometimes a set like the stance set is better off "later" since the student  would now have a little knowledge of "stances" (in this case) and now be better able to continue and look "deeper" into the stances for better form and movement.

:asian:


----------



## pete (Sep 12, 2003)

My instructor teaches Stance Set immediately upon earning Yellow, as an Orange Belt requirement (actually for Yellow+stripe).

In my humble opinion, I'd teach Stance Set from the first class, and along with Star Block, before a student begins learning any techniques.


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

Pete,
I was taught that Star Block is a variation on a theme, how do you do Star Block as opposed to Blocking Set I?


----------



## pete (Sep 13, 2003)

hey seig...

we do star block from horse stance, starting with fist at hips as: out, in, up, down, back to hip, push down, back... first right then left.

i'm not familiar with blocking set... please describe if it's easy enough, or point me to a site with the movements if one exists.

thanks,
pete.


----------



## Seig (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pete _
> *hey seig...
> 
> we do star block from horse stance, starting with fist at hips as: out, in, up, down, back to hip, push down, back... first right then left.
> ...


Pete,
    When I was under a Tracy Off-Shoot, we did the exact same thing you are doing.  Blocking Set I is the base, the way we teach it (and were taught it) is, Salutation-Up-In-Extended Out-Down-Rear Elbow-Push Down(R-L).  We also do everything on both sides, so after completing the first side, we bring our hands back to the salutation posture and begin again, starting with the left side and then finish with the Sets salutation


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 14, 2003)

For Blocking Set 1: from a meditating horse stance, begin with a right upward block--right inward block--right extended outward block--right downward block--right back elbow--right push-down. Repeat on the left.

Then, repeat the sequence of blocks with both hands at once.

Then, repeat the sequence but alternaate hands: right upward--left inward--right ext. outward, etc.

Then, begin with your left hand down in a push down block and your right hand up in an upward block; repeat the blocking sequence with the hands moving in opposite directions through the sequence at the same time, the right hand going in the previous order and the left hand doing the blocks in reverse order.

End by repeating this with the left hand up and the right hand push-down, to start...

Preview of coming attractions--one of Mr. Tatum's upcoming Tips of the Week will examine the uses of deflecting blocks, which helps bring out some of the blocks and other moves, "hidden," within Blocking Set 1.

Hope this helps.


----------

